# 4.1 RAW develop module does not display the camera profiles



## glacort (Jun 8, 2012)

I have installed LR 4 from the installation CD on my MacBookPro running Windows 7/64 under Bootcamp. Then I have dowloaded and installed 4.1

Developing raws I don't see the camera profile in the bottom box of the tool palette, but only "Adobe Standard" "Camera Landscape" etc.
This with raws from all my cameras: Canon 5D, Nikon D5100 etc. Lens profiles instead are OK.

I have also downloaded and installed a trial of LR 4.1 on my Windows 7/64 desktop, and there the camera profile is duly shown. 
There are sensible differences in colors and lightness between the camera profile and the "Adobe Standard".

I have disinstalled and reinstalled LR 4.1 on the MacBookPro, without results.

Please HELP !

GLC


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Jun 8, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!

Actually, there is nothing wrong. The camera name is never displayed in the profile name. Be assured that the proper profiles for your particular camera model are listed. Don't feel bad--that trips a lot of people up. 

Hal


----------



## glacort (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi Hal,

thank you very much for your reply.

But... on the desktop the camera profile is indeed displayed, giving the option to use either it or the other profiles. I tried and, as I wrote, I got different output using "Canon 5D" or Nikon D5100" vs the use of "Adobe Standard" or the others.
Instead on the Laptop I have only those "Adobe Standard" "Camera Landscape" etc.
Let me add that on the desktop I have also CS5 with its ACR 6.7, which displays the camera profile, I don't have CS5 on the laptop. I understand that Adobe's packages "talk" with each other, maybe this is the reason ?
I am around by now, as soon as I am back I will post a couple of screenshots.

Thanks again

GLC


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi GLC, welcome to the forum!

Hal's absolutely right that by default, they don't include the camera name, whether from LR or CS5.  If the ones on your desktop do include the name, then they're custom profiles - perhaps ones you've created yourself or downloaded from another website.  If so, you could copy them from your desktop.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Jun 9, 2012)

I am not sure that the Gurus have fully understood your problem. When a RAW photo taken with my Canon 30D is selected there are a number of various camera profile options. I am not on my machine right now so I can't remember what they are but they include 2 No, ACR profiles (3.xx and 4.xx) and then about 5 or 6 other profiles which give different renditions. The actual camera is not listed and the OP did not suggest that it should be ! Photos taken with different cameras have different profiles listed.

 As these profiles show up on one of your machines and not the other, it does appear they are missing. Perhaps others can assist explaining how to reinstall them.

I would also just check that the photos in question are in fact RAW files ?

If I am taking complete nonesense then I sincerely apologise


----------



## Brad Snyder (Jun 9, 2012)

Mark, about the complete nonsense, yes and no. What you say is correct, as far as it goes.

However, reread the OPs 1st and 2nd posts. On one machine, he clearly states that he has profiles which are named differently (from the Adobe stock profiles) with camera names in them; quite likely as Victoria says, either OP created them or downloaded them from a non-Adobe source.


----------



## glacort (Jun 9, 2012)

Here you may download the promised screenshot, all with the same Raw file in the Developing module, all settings the same, only change will be the camera profile:

desktop, camera profile for the D5100 is shown and selected
www.glcphoto.com/downloads/D5100.jpg

desktop, the camera profile is shown but "Adobe Standard" is selected
www.glcphoto.com/downloads/Standard.jpg

this is from the Laptop, no D5100 profile, "Adobe Standard" is selected:
www.glcphoto.com/downloads/Laptop.jpg

What most bothers me is the quite different rendering between the last two, desktop and laptop, with very same settings everywhere and the same "Adobe Standard" profile. This will give me inconsistent results just changing the machine, which I don't think is acceptable.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 9, 2012)

The D5100 one is definitely not one that LR put there, but you could try looking in C: \ Users \ [your username] \ AppData \ Roaming \ Adobe \ CameraRaw \ CameraProfiles \ to see if you can find that profile.

I understand your concerns about the 2 Adobe Standard's not matching on both computers though, and something does appear to be particularly odd there.  Are you updated to 4.1 on both?  If so, can we see a low res export from both computers - perhaps that will offer a clue.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 9, 2012)

glacort, Take a look in the folder "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4.1\Resources\CameraProfiles\Camera\Nikon D5100\"  You will see a list of DCP files that are the available profiles for the D5100.  These should correspond to the list that you see in LR. 
On the MBP these would be found in "/Applications/Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4.app/Contents/Resources/CameraProfiles/Camera/"  I can't explain where the profile listed as "Nikon D5100" is located, but it was not installed by Adobe LR.  Do you have other folders listed in "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4.1\Resources\CameraProfiles\Camera\"  besides "Camera" and "Adobe Standard"?

The different rendering between the Desktop and the Laptop can be explained away with differences in the monitor calibration or lack there of for one or both monitors.  I currently have two montiors calibrated with an i1 Display tool. One monitor is a Samsung and the other is built in to my iMac.  Each renders differently. The same was true on my HP Win7-64 with the samsung and an HP monitor.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 9, 2012)

One other factor which might be in play here is the tool used to take. and process, the screenshots. If using the Snipping Tool, on my system at least I would not depend upon the colour accuracy of the saved file. If using "Print Screen", what was used to capture the clipboard contents and produce the jpeg?

The best way to determine if there is a prolem is to export the same file from both systems, using the same export settings, *and then compare both of them on one system at a time.* They may look different when viewing laptop and desktop screens side by side (mine do), but they should look identical when both viewed on the one system (mine do).


----------



## glacort (Jun 10, 2012)

Victoria,

thanks, 

eventually I found that the profiles for my cameras are indeed in 
C: \ Users \ [my username] \ AppData \ Roaming \ Adobe \ CameraRaw \ CameraProfiles \ on the desktop and not in the same folder of the MBP.

I had built such profiles some time ago with Xrite Passport for other uses and forgot about them.

Copying that folder in the MBP has solved the problem of the shown profiles.

Once exported with same settings the differences are still there, but minimal. I triple checked the settings to be sure that they were the same (using on both machine the "Camera Standard" profile) but there are so many variables and I am using LR 4.1 only from a few days.  Tha change from process 2010 to 2012 is adding some steep to the learning curve.

just for curiosity here the crops from the two exports:

www.glcphoto.com/downloads/Desktop.jpg
www.glcphoto.com/downloads/MBP.jpg


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 10, 2012)

Excellent, well done.  I've just layered those 2 files up in Photoshop and I couldn't see the differences you mentioned?

Sounds like you're doing great, anyway.


----------

